# 2004-2005 Dallas Mavericks Schedule



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*November* 
Tue 2 Sacramento W 107-98 
Wed 3 @ New Orleans W 106 - 91 
Sat 6 Memphis W 112 - 88 
Mon 8 Golden State W 101 - 98 (OT) 
Tue 9 @ Orlando L 84 - 94 
Thu 11 @ Miami W 113-93 
Sat 13 @ New Jersey W 94-78 
Sun 14 @ Washington W 122-113 
Tue 16 Phoenix L 101-107 
Fri 19 New York W 103-101 
Sun 21 @ Denver L 82-110 
Mon 22 Minnesota L 82-83 
Wed 24 @ San Antonio L 80-94 
Fri 26 Portland W 92-83 
Sat 27 @ Memphis W 99-85 
Tue 30 San Antonio L 89-107 
*December* 
Thu 2 Houston W 113-106 
Sat 4 Utah W 109-86 
Mon 6 Detroit L 101-85 
Tue 7 @ Minnesota W 97-87 
Thu 9 Seattle L 102-107 
Sat 11 @ Houston W 102-78 
Mon 13 @ Chicago W 94-93 
Tue 14 Golden State L 107-111 
Sat 18 Atlanta W 90-68 
Tue 21 @ New York W 123-94 
Wed 22 @ Atlanta L 100-113 
Sun 26 @ Denver W 102-88 
Tue 28 Boston W 113-94 
*January*
Sun 2 Milwaukee W 123-103 
Wed 5 L.A. Lakers W 118-104 
Sat 8 Indiana W 121-101 
Wed 12 Houston L 114-124 
Fri 14 @ San Antonio L 95-98 
Sat 15 New Jersey W 98-93 
Tue 18 Washington W 137-120 
Thu 20 L.A. Clippers W 99-77 
Fri 21 @ Charlotte W 105-99 
Sun 23 Denver W 95-93 
Mon 24 @ L.A. Clippers L 87-97 
Wed 26 @ Portland w 95-88 
Sat 29 Philadelphia L 89-93 
*February*
Tue 1 Miami W 109-104 
Wed 2 @ New Orleans W 90-82 
Fri 4 @ Indiana L 94-95 
Sun 6 @ Toronto W 122 - 113 
Tue 8 Chicago L 100-107 
Fri 11 @ Sacramento W 115-113 
Sun 13 @ Seattle W 92-92  
Tue 15 @ Golden State W 114-107
Thu 17 @ Phoenix W 119-113
Wed 23 @ Utah W 101-83
Thu 24 Sacramento W 122-113 
Sat 26 Phoenix L 123-124 
Mon 28 New Orleans W 90-86 
*March*
Wed 2 @ L.A. Clippers L 92-101 
Fri 4 @ L.A. Lakers L 103-108 
Sun 6 @ Houston L 69-90 
Mon 7 Toronto W 113-105 
Thu 10 L.A. Lakers L 95-100 
Fri 11 @ Milwaukee W 112-110 
Sun 13 @ Minnesota W 102-93 
Tue 15 Minnesota L 91-100 
Thu 17 Portland W 98-94 
Sat 19 Charlotte W 104-93 
Mon 21 New Orleans W 103-86 
Wed 23 @ Golden State W 109-97 
Thu 24 @ Sacramento L 101-109 
Sat 26 Cleveland W 117-86 
Mon 28 @ Detroit W 95-88 
Wed 30 @ Boston W 112-100 
*April*
Fri 1 @ Philadelphia W 100-83 
Sun 3 @ Cleveland L 80-100 
Tue 5 Orlando W 114-105 
Thu 7 San Antonio W 104-68 
Sat 9 Utah W 88-81
Mon 11 Memphis W 110-89
Wed 13 @ Seattle W 95-90
Thu 14 @ Portland W 102-90
Sun 17 @ L.A. Lakers W 114-112
Tue 19 Seattle 
Wed 20 @ Memphis


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Mavericks Record* 

51-24

2nd Southwest division, 4th Western Conference


----------



## TMac01McGrady (Oct 9, 2004)

bad thing is i cant see most the games because i dont get nbatv lol...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TMac01McGrady</b>!
> bad thing is i cant see most the games because i dont get nbatv lol...


I can barely see any, I will just have to thank my lucky stars if they decide to show a game over here


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

update this list young theo


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mff4l</b>!
> update this list young theo


Okay!

Finally, I could be bothered to update it


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

17 games in March - that`s so many!


----------

